# Outdoor enclosure/pit questions



## dragondude (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm looking into building or rather assembling (I'm a lousy handyman) an enclosure/pit in my backyard. I was wondering if I could pick your brains and have a look at what I have come up with so far.

Please bear with me here as I list out my plans/ideas.

I plan to use a raised garden bed


and wrap it with some chicken wire (1 metre) high to add height and also make the lid as I want to maximise the sun entering the pit. ( I read somewhere that using a full mesh enclosure might result in some reptiles rubbing their noses against it so therefore I went for the raised garden bed idea) Thoughts?

I also plan to provide the necessary shade, cool off spot and an esky shelter with hay in it.

I also need to dig a trench for the garden bed to sit in and lay some chicken wire or tarp in the pit to prevent escapes.

I've done a few search online (some threads from this forum) about flooding in the pit but it seems as tho there's no real concern about it or there's no in depth discussion about it (how to prevent it etc etc) so based on that I'm assuming it's not a big deal, especially if that spot is subjected to a lot of sunlight anyway..?

Now you're probably asking in your head, "what reptile do you want to put in the pit"? Well just to be safe I'd say local dragons such as Jacky, Mt Dragons and Cunninghams. I'd also like build another one for beardies but I'll just save that for another thread.

As you may have noticed it's a simple pit/enclosure plan/idea as I have minimum tools and such so please bear that in mind.
Would it be safe to say that my plans above will work and keep dragons or skinks happy?

Go easy on me as I am new to the reptile scene 

By the way, I currently own and care for 7 Mt. Dragons, 3 Jackies, 4 Geckos and 3 Tarantulas.

I appreciate any help/suggestion and any constructive input.

Cheers


----------



## smileysnake (Dec 21, 2012)

gday mate and welcome from what you have said sounds pretty good there are quite a few people on here that have built some really amazing outdoor pits/enclosures that could help you just keep searching for the threads not sure what his name is but there is one guy who has built one that is probably 10-20 times the size of yours will a bulldozer and backhoe so he is the man to ask....also i think some people use like a paver for the underneath then cover that with your soil/substrate to stop the digging/etc...make sure substrate thick enough so they can still burrow cos some of your reptiles probably like doing this....just type in outdoor pits/enclosures on your search option on here should come up with a few ideas for ya if that fails try youtube for a complete step by step instructional video i am sure there are a few there...and i live close to blacktown so if you need a bit of a hand just pm me on here and we can work something out....good luck mate put pics up of your progress......


----------



## bigjoediver (Dec 21, 2012)

You could also bury some corrugated polycarbonate roofing sheets under the substrate to stop them digging out, get the really cheap one light to transport and can be cut to size with a cheap pair of tin snips and I doubt the smaller sized lizard would get through it.


----------



## nonamesleft (Dec 21, 2012)

You could also place some burried conduit pipe for your skinks to escape on hot days/cold nights.


----------



## paultheo (Dec 21, 2012)

prevent flooding by putting drainage pipe under the pereforated flooring. every 600mm there should be a trench running double the length of your enclosure leading to a decent sized pit, it should be on a 5degree slope so it drains freely instead of sitting there and pooling, place drainage pipe in trench, backfill with 20mm gravel or roadbase. the pit should be 1m deep and 2m across, fill with gravel then put the dirt you took out of the hole and cover the gravel, you wont even know its there, you can plant with shrubs and bushes to soak up exess water. using laserlight or tin will stop natural drainage so go for gravel, the 20mm variety it stops the digging as it is a hard surface especially if it is nice and thick, you can use a wacker to compact it further if you feel it is necessary. the pit can be sized up or down as needed.no drainage and a heavy rain and you not being at home to save your herps may end up in a drowning. Also provide lots of high places to climb bro, they love it.


----------



## dragondude (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you guys for your helpful replies. will definitely put into considerations the infos you guys provided.
cheers


----------



## snakemanbenny (Jan 11, 2013)

*Outside Cage for Snakes*



Hi Guys,

I built an outside cage for my coastal and diamond pythons, which they share together out of my old bird cage and left over fence corragated iron and snake wire. The cage is 3 meters x 1.5 meters x 1.8 meters high. I have no heat lights because i wanted it to be natural as possible, I have several differant hot and cold spots, pvc pipes underground, a deep pit in the centre and 2 hide boxs at diffrent hights. I had talked to alot of people and did alot of research about putting the snakes outside and fitting no type of heat source for the colder months, but they are fine. The only thing you have to watch out for is mites and ticks and other nasty things that get in, i had a tick on one of my snakes but it had only been there for a day. I got my coastal 6 years ago and for 5 of those years is was in a wooden box and since i put him outside he looks more relaxed, eats better and looks better so i guess i have done the right thing by them.


----------



## dragondude (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice Enclosure. I'm sure your snakes love it.
Just wondering, what time does the sun hit that spot in the morning and what time does sun leave?

The spot I'm considering for my enclosure gets the sun at 9.30am until 6pm (Summer).


----------



## MathewB (Jan 18, 2013)

rosecran17 said:


> Nice Enclosure. I'm sure your snakes love it.
> Just wondering, what time does the sun hit that spot in the morning and what time does sun leave?
> 
> The spot I'm considering for my enclosure gets the sun at 9.30am until 6pm (Summer).



That's a great time slot, my outdoor only gets 9:30 to 2:00, only because my parents put a bunch of big palm tree's next it haha I'm going to move it though

Post pics of yours when it's done


----------



## dragondude (Jan 18, 2013)

MathewB said:


> That's a great time slot, my outdoor only gets 9:30 to 2:00, only because my parents put a bunch of big palm tree's next it haha I'm going to move it though
> 
> Post pics of yours when it's done



I should have it completed by the end of this Month.
Definitely before the Castle Hill expo.
Will bombard this thread with photos.


----------



## dragondude (Feb 18, 2013)

Finally had some free time to start building my outdoor enclosure.
It's a simple one, not too fancy but I like the look of it. : )
I had my mate, Jlaw0786 to help me out with most of the stuff.

Frame completed






Roof Sheetings in place.





















Spent a few hours today to get it to this stage
Hopefully I can finish it off tomorrow : )
Just have to dig 4 holes now and sink the legs
Lay the weedmat
Lay the chickenwire 
Get some soil
Decorate it in the next days/weeks : )


----------



## Jlaw0786 (Feb 19, 2013)

Awesome looking pit u got there!!! Lol


----------



## dragondude (Feb 19, 2013)

Enclosure's legs now buried






Beardies testing it out

















Chicken wire





Weedmat


----------



## KristianG (Feb 19, 2013)

I noticed some gaps where the plastic (or whatever it is) meets the frame, would they be able to escape through there


----------



## dragondude (Feb 19, 2013)

Roof sheets.
Probably not, but I plan to block it.


----------



## dragondude (Mar 3, 2013)

Slowly getting there.
I'd like to put a few grass type of plants for shade and for looks.
Maybe a couple of lemongrass and bigger water source.


----------



## dangles (Mar 3, 2013)

Dragons will eventually work out they can climb the timber as it weathers, in the corners, cut pvc pipe into 1/4 to cover it to stop climbing


----------



## dragondude (Mar 3, 2013)

I was actually planning on nailing down a piece wire mesh on top of the enclosure on each corners. So even if they get up there, they're blocked.


----------



## bigjoediver (Mar 4, 2013)

Well done, simple but effective. I'm sure both you and it's residents will enjoy it for many years to come.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Mar 4, 2013)

I would be putting some mesh over the whole thing. 
Keep cats, birds etc. out.

How deep is the substrate? 
Any chance of the guys digging under the rocks or logs and getting trapped?


----------



## dragondude (Mar 5, 2013)

I wouldn't.
I've never ever seen any cats in my backyard because of my 3, bird and cat hating dogs : )
Plus having a mesh lid would require that extra effort of removing and placing it back on twice everyday during my maintenance, viewing and handling sessions.

Substrate is about 15cm deep.
I wouldn't know as it is my first outdoor enclosure. Probably not tho, because they don't get stuck under the rocks in my indoor tank enclosure.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 5, 2013)

rosecran17 said:


> I wouldn't.
> I've never ever seen any cats in my backyard because of my 3, bird and cat hating dogs : )
> Plus having a mesh lid would require that extra effort of removing and placing it back on twice everyday during my maintenance, viewing and handling sessions.




living in mt druitt id be more worried about my neighbours than cats lol


----------



## dragondude (Mar 5, 2013)

I am very lucky to have such lovely neighbours or neighbourhood for that matter. My actual suburb is not Mt. Druitt. I am about 5 minutes away. Altho for those who might be brave to jump my fence, go ahead, just don't expect your leg back : )


----------



## Tobe404 (Mar 5, 2013)

If my Snakes ever end up outside, I always planned on using an old Aviary/Bird Cage.

For Liizards, I'd probably use some off cuts of old Tank(s). But I'd be worried about them escaping (or being attacked/killed) if there was nothing covering the top.


----------



## dragondude (Mar 5, 2013)

As long as you know your environment well, then you can plan your enclosure around it.
I'm quite lucky that I don't need a mesh lid for my enclosure.
That said, I'm keeping a close eye and if the need arise then I will act accordingly.


----------



## bk201 (Mar 5, 2013)

CLose and no lid! but us mt druitt bro's gota stick together haha


----------



## dragondude (Mar 5, 2013)

Hahaha that's right Shane!


----------



## BloodRunsCold (Mar 10, 2013)

looking good mate love the design beats that chicken wire ****e


----------



## dragondude (Mar 10, 2013)

Hahaha Thanks mate.
Hard to go past the clear roof sheets for $20 a pop (1.8 metres)
Pull up a chair, cold beverage and watch the Dragons from a distance for hours.


----------



## Tobe404 (Mar 10, 2013)

I might have missed it but what are the dimensions of the enclosure?
Cheers.


----------



## dragondude (Mar 10, 2013)

My mate and I decided to just work with stock sizes that Bunnings had.
Roof sheets stock sizes was 1.8 metres.
So therefore, we built a frame that would accommodate 1.8 by 1.8 metre roof sheets.
I hope that helps.


----------



## reptilezac (Mar 11, 2013)

dragondude said:


> My mate and I decided to just work with stock sizes that Bunnings had.
> Roof sheets stock sizes was 1.8 metres.
> So therefore, we built a frame that would accommodate 1.8 by 1.8 metre roof sheets.
> I hope that helps.


how much was the roofing


----------



## dragondude (Mar 11, 2013)

$20 each.


----------



## Sel (Mar 26, 2013)

Thats kind of perfect.. was it hard to put together? Im wanting to build something similar.. is there a cover over it ?


----------



## Gazza (Mar 26, 2013)

hi mate, check out the mesh ute-trailer covers that will keep birds/ cats out, ive seen them at super cheap auto, 
thats if you want it to be open air, no good for bad weather.


----------



## reptilezac (Mar 26, 2013)

dragondude said:


> $20 each.


 where did you get them from sorry I want to get some to upgrade my outdoor cage ?


----------



## dragondude (Mar 26, 2013)

Sel said:


> Thats kind of perfect.. was it hard to put together? Im wanting to build something similar.. is there a cover over it ?



Yes, it takes a little bit of a 'know how' to put this together.
I'm a lousy handyman, but I'm lucky my mate helped me buy materials and put this together.
No cover over it. 
My environment allows me to have an open style enclosure.

Hope that helps


----------



## dragondude (Mar 26, 2013)

AusHerps said:


> where did you get them from sorry I want to get some to upgrade my outdoor cage ?



Previous posts states that I bought all materials from Bunnings warehouse.
Hope that helps
Cheers


----------



## reptilezac (Mar 26, 2013)

dragondude said:


> Previous posts states that I bought all materials from Bunnings warehouse.
> Hope that helps
> Cheers


 awk cheers mate


----------



## bohdi13 (Mar 26, 2013)

dragondude said:


> Slowly getting there.
> I'd like to put a few grass type of plants for shade and for looks.
> Maybe a couple of lemongrass and bigger water source.



looks awesome! very helpfull. curious to where you got such a large amount of coir peat from!!?


----------



## dragondude (Mar 27, 2013)

bohdi13 said:


> looks awesome! very helpfull. curious to where you got such a large amount of coir peat from!!?



Bunnings. 
Was going to get some topsoil from a sand and stone shop for $40 for 1 ton plus delivery $30.
I was already at Bunnings so I ended up buying and using 4 big blocks of Coir peat at $13 each.


----------



## bohdi13 (Mar 27, 2013)

dragondude said:


> Bunnings.
> Was going to get some topsoil from a sand and stone shop for $40 for 1 ton plus delivery $30.
> I was already at Bunnings so I ended up buying and using 4 big blocks of Coir peat at $13 each.0000



that's awesome mate, will have to see if my local bunnings stocks these massive blocks as they would be extremely helpfull and effecient as i have been spending like $5.00 for 9 litres haha


----------



## dragondude (Mar 27, 2013)

bohdi13 said:


> that's awesome mate, will have to see if my local bunnings stocks these massive blocks as they would be extremely helpfull and effecient as i have been spending like $5.00 for 9 litres haha



Just make sure you get the same exact one above as there is another type that has a slow release fertiliser.
Hope that helps.


----------



## bohdi13 (Mar 27, 2013)

dragondude said:


> Just make sure you get the same exact one above as there is another type that has a slow release fertiliser.
> Hope that helps.



yeh mate, the main thing i look for even when i know what the package looks like. "safety comes first"


----------



## dragondude (Apr 7, 2013)

Just some photo updates, not the latest but they will do for now.
I managed to grab a couple of hollow logs, but it's not shown in these photos.


----------



## Bananapeel (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow mate! That looks incredible. They must be loving it! Wish I was allowed something like that.


----------



## dragondude (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah it's awesome! I love watching/seeing the Dragons absorb and worship the sun on sunny days : )


----------



## Tyl3r (Jun 26, 2013)

Sorry to bring up an old thread.. How would that go in bad/rainy weather?


----------



## Cypher69 (Jun 26, 2013)

Might be a silly question but how do you get inside the pit yourself for cleaning or just simply changing their water/food dishes?


----------



## 0bradl14 (Jul 9, 2013)

Would the same type of pit be suitable for monitors but instead of wood it will be steel ??


----------



## MathewB (Jul 9, 2013)

Depends on what type of monitor Brad


----------



## 0bradl14 (Jul 9, 2013)

Heath monitors or lace monitors ?? Mat would they be suitable


----------



## MathewB (Jul 9, 2013)

According to this book (Keeping and Breeding Australian Lizards) the minimum size of Heath Monitors are 120cm and Lace Monitors 1.92.....so it'd have to be a fair bit bigger. You'd probably do better making a big aviary...check this thread


----------



## 0bradl14 (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks mat


----------

